# APX Centurion



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I stopped at a local shop today and they were having a sale on some slow movers. They had 4 APX models, 2 Carry and 2 Centurions. All were brand new, in the box, all the accessories. The 2 Carry models were selling at $299, the Centurions were $329. I picked up a Centurion. I thought it was nice to pick up a nice Beretta at a Taurus price.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. Let us knw what you think of it at the range.

Be aware that the front sight dot is larger than the rear dots. If you line up the dots, many, many people on the various gun forums complain that they shot low with it - myself included.

I ended up covering the dots and using the tops of the sights figure out this problem (I got the gun a while back). Eventually, I got night sights installed at Beretta, and this solved the issue completely. Once I got past that issue, the gun was accurate.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, sure wish I could come up with a deal like that on one of those!


----------

